# Marineguard 8000 Epoxy?



## LWalker (Aug 20, 2013)

US composites is $71 and it was $15 for shipping last time I bought some. 6 bucks more and you get a well known product.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Why are you looking at a gallon and a half?

A new build will take like 20


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Hell, I just need to get back on the water for now. The fish are biting! We moved into what I call a hobby farm down here in SC. My to-do list mushroomed dramatically, plus I ran my pup in hunt tests this spring and will do so again in the fall. Time is a valuable commodity these days. My next boat will be built after I retire at this rate. That is okay though. I'm having fun.

Nate


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> Hell, I just need to get back on the water for now. The fish are biting! We moved into what I call a hobby farm down here in SC. My to-do list mushroomed dramatically, plus I ran my pup in hunt tests this spring and will do so again in the fall. Time is a valuable commodity these days. My next boat will be built after I retire at this rate. That is okay though. I'm having fun.
> 
> Nate


I like Raka.com followed by US Composites. West is the best but...

Go with a well known name and get back on the water.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I remember you like West, but I don't know how. That stuff blushed like whoddatunkit for me (admittedly, it was a hot, humid Louisiana night when I used it). Once it kicked, I could scrape it with my fingernail and get wax under my nail like I'd scratched a candle.

Nate


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Not a fan of west systems, had major blushing issues with it. I like FGCI, never had a problem after 4 builds now. Not sure I would trust an off brand from ebay. That being said I'm curious about the US composites, what is the "well known product?"


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I have hard that Bateau gets their MarinEpoxy from Raka


----------



## LWalker (Aug 20, 2013)

firecat1981 said:


> That being said I'm curious about the US composites, what is the "well known product?"


Epoxy??

Also, a bunch of the Carolina builders use E-Bond http://ebondepoxies.com/products-services/marine-epoxies/. It was $27 a gallon last time I checked, but I have never used it.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

E bond is awful....Its like trying to laminate with molasses its so freaking thick...I used, or tied to use the ZR100. I ended up using it to mix some fairing compound and then tossed about half of it.


----------



## LWalker (Aug 20, 2013)

I have never used it, but the guys I talked to were using the 1285


----------



## Walter Edwards (Aug 24, 2016)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> Has anyone used this brand of epoxy? I can get a 1.5 gal kit on Amazon for $79.99 w/ free shipping. It seems too cheap, so I am looking for the catch. It is not clear, but I really don't care. It doesn't claim to be non-blushing. I sand everything and wipe it down with acetone anyway, so I am not sure that is a deal breaker either. For comparison, MarinEpoxy from Bateau is $96.75 for a 1.5 gal kit and shipping is additional.
> 
> Nate


----------



## Walter Edwards (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi,
I have used this resin. I admit I was a little apprehensive before my purchase. I had never heard of this resin before. However because of the cost and free shipping I gave it a chance. 

My order came within 4 days of order. For my build color of resin was not an issue. However I would like to point out that the resin was clear like water. Resin set up in 45 minutes and had excellent wetting on my glass. I have to say, the best part about this resin...no smell. I am used to using fiberglass resin and/or polyesters. This resin had NO SMELL. 

-Walt


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Walter Edwards said:


> Hi,
> I have used this resin. I admit I was a little apprehensive before my purchase. I had never heard of this resin before. However because of the cost and free shipping I gave it a chance.
> 
> My order came within 4 days of order. For my build color of resin was not an issue. However I would like to point out that the resin was clear like water. Resin set up in 45 minutes and had excellent wetting on my glass. I have to say, the best part about this resin...no smell. I am used to using fiberglass resin and/or polyesters. This resin had NO SMELL.
> ...


Glad to hear someone has used this stuff. What did you make with it? How is it holding up?

Epoxy has a smell, but it is nothing like polyester resin. You can always smell it when it is about to cook off in the mixing container. My dad did some Bondo work on a pirogue when I was a kid and it was definitely something he did outside.

Nate


----------



## Walter Edwards (Aug 24, 2016)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> Glad to hear someone has used this stuff. What did you make with it? How is it holding up?
> 
> Epoxy has a smell, but it is nothing like polyester resin. You can always smell it when it is about to cook off in the mixing container. My dad did some Bondo work on a pirogue when I was a kid and it was definitely something he did outside.
> 
> Nate


I made a small wood boat. I used fiberglass sheets and the resin for the hull. It came out great. Non blushing and cured rock hard. Plus i was able to sand imperfections. I will be buying some more this weekend to fix a crack in a fiberglass boat. I am anxious to see how it works for repairing and patching...What do you make?

-Walt


----------

